# Oh, I feel so...well...warm and tender



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Ah, the beauty of the delicate Chukar artfully placed on the lichen covered desert rock, or the magnificences of a hand made, gold inlayed English 28g double leaning against an ancient Ceder stump draped with a brace of Chukar, a handsome bearded hound filling out the scene..oh yes, this is Chukar hunting. My heart pounds and my eyes tear, the emotions surge, my knees weaken from the shear beauty...oh, may I live so long. 

Really! Come on boys, could we have a few manly pictures of your last Chuckar hunt please. How about you standing there with all five dead Chukars clutched in one hand held high over your head in triumph...broken legs and wings sticking out in all directions. The dog, feet bloody from running all day on rocks, head down and tongue hanging to the ground. I want to see your old 870, scratched and worn leaning against the pickup. Show me your skinned knees and exhausted face...please... I want to see some real Chukar hunters


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

**** near dead on his feet, this old bird dog couldn't believe I made him stand for a photo on the driveway before going to bed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I hear ya BP. Most chukar hunters are meat-and-taters guys who just like being outdoors. Albeit a little bit of a gluten for punishment, they tend to just be you're regular guy. Most of em broke their camera, assuming they even owned one, on the hunt when they slid down an avalanche chute and used their asscheeks for a brake before slamming into a cedar tree. That's why they usually don't have any pictures of their well earned success.

Those few who fit the description you gave are more about how good they looked doing it than anything else. Double guns, Filson attire, and usually hunting with a setter or an EP... I akin them to the same bunch that adorn $5000 fly fishing outfits and only cast barbless hooks to surface feeding trout on blue ribbon "fly fishing only" streams.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

sorry if my chukar on the rocks are not manly enough for you but i can't get others manly enough to go rock climb with a gun with me
on the other hand I do get others to hunt grouse so heres one of those "manly" photos


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll take a nice photo of a beautiful bird and a nice gun over a cell phone pic of indiscernible lumps on concrete or waterlogged ducks on a tailgate any day:


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

And as for a shot with a tired dog I sure do miss my GSP had to give her away do to financial problems. I miss her every time I go hunting now, never thought I'd miss a hunting buddy so much. I do hope that her new owner is getting her out on birds this year, letting her do what she does best.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks for the great pics there's more to hunting then just a shot with the birds you got though I do take both when the time and an extra hand is available so here are some mixed pics


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Snobs...I guess there is something that can be done from home, even when the dog is plumb worn out. I refuse to carry a camera while hunting, though! -O,-


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I carry a camera on pretty much every hunt. I missed once last year, but don't intend to again. It's my way of keeping a visual log of every time I go out. My little Canon P&S goes in it's case on my belt, so it's very handy. I have captured many images I would not have any other way:



















In fact, it's about time for an upgrade. I could let the S90 go pretty cheap if anybody's interested.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

paddler,

That S90 is a great little point and shoot. I have enjoyed the S95 as well. BTW, nice pics.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep, Dekashika, it does pretty well. I'm a bit interested in the S100, but only if the high ISO performance and IQ is significantly better than my current camera. I didn't buy the S95 as it was a mild upgrade from the S90 and video isn't important to me. But with a new sensor, etc, maybe the S100 will be worth it. Because of the GPS logger, I've heard the battery life is not so good. Plus, I've only had the S90 for a couple of years, and upgrading would cost at least $250.

Here's a couple from yesterday:


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

How's this for a brutal Chukar hunt


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Loving the pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

**** Germans! They just cant leave those pine pigs alone!


----------

